# (TN) Clear Cosmo Son at Stud in Tennessee



## David Eaton (Feb 24, 2005)

Vegas Action Southern Style MH	(FC AFC Dare To Dream x FC Gemstone's "The Raven"	Bleed)	

Vegas is:
EIC Clear
CNM Clear
OFA good
Cerfd
Vegas has 14 derby points and is currently running QAA and SRS with Bobby Willis. 
For more information you can visit www.Millpondretrievers.com and look under the males. Please call 731-343-2821
Natural breedings, fresh chilled, and frozen available.
I have posted this ad for a friend, I do not own this dog. please call the 731 number
Thank you,

David Eaton


----------

